# How to sand concrete?



## marcuslee7 (Sep 13, 2007)

My house has a poured concrete foundation which sits 4' above grade. The previous owner did some patch work on many cracks, but he did't do a very good job. I would like to sand it down so the surface is more even.

Is there a tool for this?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome MarcusLee:
The concrete will have to be ground down with a 'rubbing stone' or a heavy duty side grinder with a concrete grinding stone. Either way, keep the stone wet at all times and it will last 10 times as long as using it dry.
Glenn


----------

